# Firefox and Microsoft Anti-spyware



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I was on the Mozilla site looking something else up, and found a topic about FF and the MS anti-spyware not being very compatible. Sure enough, I removed the MS program and wow, my speed is a thousand times faster than it was. :cheer2: 
I had no idea that something like that could slow things down so much.

Has anyone else come across some issues like that with FF? It's a wonderful browser, but I'd love to know all of the little quirks.  :ear:


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Jan.

Thats interesting, cause I run them both. I sometimes forget that I have the Microsoft Spyware running. I don't run into to many 'slow' computer experiences, but I shall uninstall it, just for sh*ts and giggles.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Is the MS anti-spyware another of those programs that XP runs without letting you know about it?

If so, let me know how to turn it off. I hate it when they do this type of thing.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Laith said:


> Is the MS anti-spyware another of those programs that XP runs without letting you know about it?
> 
> If so, let me know how to turn it off. I hate it when they do this type of thing.


Yes, I believe it is, and I hate that too.
I think all you have to do is right click on the shortcut, then there's a disable or "turn off" option. It would probably have to be disabled in your startup too, or I'm guessing it would turn itself back on the next time you booted.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

The MS Spyware software is not hidden. You must download and install to have it.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

What's the benefit of using Firefox over MS IE? I currently use IE.

-John N.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Benefit? All of the new features of IE7 are based on stuff Mozilla and Firefox have had for a while. Also, the exploits for IE are much more dangerous (ActiveX, etc) than those for Firefox. Firefox also responds much quicker to exploits as far as releasing patches goes.

And last but certainly not least...Extensions. There are all sorts of extensions to add amazing functionality. Adblock is of course one of the most popular. But there are hundreds to choose from. I'm running about 60 for everything from having my bookmarks as my home page to an FTP client. Check out www.mozilla.com for downloading Firefox, and the support pages plus http://www.extensionsmirror.nl/ for extension info.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i've been using firefox off and on, and never really fully realized the possibilities of extensions. i checked out the extensions' site and found a lot of cool add-ons.

thanks for the link!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

*My extensions...*

OK...for a list of my extensions, click here. There are a few that haven't caught up with the new update to Firefox (1.5.0.1), so they show as disabled.


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

FF never clicked for me.
I'm an opera user.

Regardless, both are better browsers than IE


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Opera and the Mozilla browsers are closely linked anyway


----------



## sayembara (Dec 13, 2005)

Opera is faster than FF from several tests on the net. I am still using FF because I just cannot part with FF Extensions...those are wonderful tools!


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

I had problems with Opera not displaying webpages properly. I only _very _occasionally run into that problem with FF, and usually a peep at the page source will reveal that the site was made with MS Pagemaker or some such :roll: .


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I just switched over to Firefox. I like the bookmark Toolbar underneath the address bar. How do you change/add the icons for each bookmark?

As it stands only APC has a icon (which is a leaf with an air bubble emerging from it?). I don't know how the icon got there, but I would like to see my other bookmarks with little cool icons too. Right now they are a blank white icon, resembling "new document icons".

Oh, should I add the adblock extension? I don't get any ads right now...

Thanks for the help

-John N.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> As it stands only APC has a icon (which is a leaf with an air bubble emerging from it?). I don't know how the icon got there, but I would like to see my other bookmarks with little cool icons too. Right now they are a blank white icon, resembling "new document icons".


That is known as a Favicon* and is from the individual site.

* Favicon (pronounced fav-eye-con) is short for 'Favorites Icon.' A Favicon is a multi-resolution image included on nearly all professional developed sites. Within the browser the Favicon is displayed on the Address line and in the Favorites menu. The Favicon allows the webmaster to further promote their site, and to create a more customized appearance within a visitor's browser. Often, the Favicon reflects the look and feel of the web site or the organization's logo.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks gnatster. Looks like APC is the only one that added this little favicon. Make sense though, APC does have a quality design and it shows with little details such as this. Too bad the other bookmarked links don't have that. It makes my tool bar look more interesting...

-John N.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

John,
You can always send in feedback to the sites that go on your toolbar recommending they use a favorite icon. Maybe they'll take it to heart


----------

